# Eclipse of Hope



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I loved it! The first Blood Angels Omnibus was the very first 40K thing I ever read. Never played the game, so knew absolutely nothing about this stuff. (I'm sure it would be a very different read now, 25+ books later.) I was very impressed with Mephiston (among other things, particularly Rafen), and started looking for psyker stuff. Well, this is a 1st person pov Mephiston story, and he rocks! 

I believe it's also set earlier than the Omnibus. I don't know what year Calistarius became Mephiston, but EoH seems to be relatively soon after that. 

It also seems clear that there will be a sequel.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeh i enjoyed it, not sure about some of the stuff mephiston was going on about concerning pavellon but it sounds good for a sequel for sure.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey! Welcome to my thread! Thanks for stopping in! I'm so excited! I was getting very lonely. Lol.

Yeah, what's Pavellon? And who's there waiting for them?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Read this again yesterday. Still great. Heh. Thought for a second that Bloodquest would be the sequel, but I assume not.


----------

